# Yamaha RX-V1600



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am not sure if this is in the correct spot but I tried anyway I have a Yamaha RX-V1600. I am currently using it as a 7.1 Home theater. Everything sounds great however when the volume is turned up over 50% the rcvr shuts down. I am questioning the current draw only because on the same circuit I have my computer, blu-ray, verizon box, router, as well as an I nuke nu3000dsp ( for my sub.). Before everyone jumps the gun the rcvr is on a surge protector along with the amp. The surge protector I have allows me to use an on/off remote to turn the amp on/off. The rcvr is still controlled by Harmony remote. I know it is only a 15a circuit so here is the question is it possible the rcvr is drawing too much current at louder volumes and can the lack of proper current only cause the rcvr to shut down nothing else? I have already checked for loose or frayed wires all the speakers are in great shape ( nothing blown ). My guess I need to upgrade the circuit so what are some other ideas?
Thanks Norman


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

What is the ohm rating of the speakers? Sounds like it's going into protection.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

The speakers are all 8 ohm I have not isolated each spkr yet but as of now playing at normal volume it is okay. I think I have a little too much on that circuit, to be a little more specific at about 75% volume and then it is going to depend on the material being played. I watched Avatar earlier around 65% it did great, I also decided to switch out the breaker to a 20amp this might have fixed it I just have not really turned it up to find out. If this does not do it I am going to disconnect one speaker at a time and see if I can find the problem that way.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If the 15a breaker wasn't tripping, I doubt the 20a fixed the load issue. If it was tripping, that might have done it. I would try to spread the load though. It's carrying a lot.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Be careful switching out that breaker. You will have to change everthing on that circuit. The electrical outlets all have to be rated for 20 amps. Make sure the equiment is rated for that size circuit as well. I would turn off the sub amp & see if it happens without it. If not, that is likely the issue. I would add another circuit instead of changing the breaker. Do you have easy access to pull more wire?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I decided to investigate and see if I could narrow down the problem. Odds are it is not the 15a circuit, it does not trip the breaker the only equipment that is affected is the Yamaha. I went ahead and eliminated groups of speakers played the front and ctr very loud nothing, tried the same surround back same did the rear surround Yamaha shut off. Went to back of rcvr most of the el-cheapo banana plugs were loose ( I need to get better ones ) in the back of the rcvr. Opened them up so they fit snug also checked to make sure the wire was in the banana plug tight one fell off in my hand. Fixed all of that and it seems to get pretty obnoxious volume wise in my living room. Tomorrow I will put the 15a brkr back, the wiring will hold its 12awg but I do not feel like switching out all the outlets on the circuit. So far I am okay.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice. Sounds like just a little maintenance. Good deal.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> I am not sure if this is in the correct spot but I tried anyway I have a Yamaha RX-V1600. I am currently using it as a 7.1 Home theater. Everything sounds great however when the volume is turned up over 50% the rcvr shuts down.
> 
> Before everyone jumps the gun the rcvr is on a surge protector along with the amp. The surge protector I have allows me to use an on/off remote to turn the amp on/off.


 I’m going to hazard a guess that the problem is that the surge protector is throttling the current. What’s its current rating? It’s generally not a good idea to plug amplifiers into them, but your Inuke isn’t obscenely powerful so the protector could probably handle it if you took the Yamaha off of it.




nwf477 said:


> Went to back of rcvr most of the el-cheapo banana plugs were loose ( I need to get better ones ) in the back of the rcvr. Opened them up so they fit snug also checked to make sure the wire was in the banana plug tight one fell off in my hand.


Is the banana plug using screw-down terminals for the speaker wire? If so, stranded speaker wire tends to “crush down” and get loose under a screw terminal. Once they’re installed for the first time it’s a good idea to crank the screw down again after a year or so. You’ll probably find it will easily turn a quarter turn or more. Typically this only has to be done once and after that doesn’t require further attention.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Wayne
Thanks for your input. The biggest reason I have the Surge protector it is like a smart strip plus it has it's own on/off remote I can plug 2 items in like a normal protector and then have 4 additional items that can be used with the remote. The 3000DSP does not have a remote so I thought this was a good option for me. Just for your info. I had the AVR and the amp seperated it made no difference since I fixed the flaws I found it seems to be okay.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Update my fix helped but that was not the issue, it turns out the problem is with my Polk TSI100's. Everything else plays great turn these on same level rcvr shuts down. I decided to check even further they both read 8 ohms ( at least according to my meter ), I decided to check the level with the rcvr test tone one of the tweeters was much brighter than the other. I swapped tweeters it turns out one of the tweeters is going bad by swapping the tweeters out I verified its not the x-over. I called Polk told them the issue and what I had done they agreed so by the end of next week I will have 2 replacement tweeters.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my Z9

It turned out be the screws on the speaker terminals were a little loose, not even much but worked


----------

